# Hi I'm from NJ



## byoung

Starting a thread from the Garden State. From Hamilton Township in Mercer County. I am a DVC owner at BWV. Love being here on the DIS!


----------



## sticker231

Another Jersey DISer here.  I live in Manahawkin and been on the DIS for a little over two years now.


----------



## Kathi OD

Hey there!  I'm from NJ (I work in Hamilton Twp, Mercer Cty, live in Burlington) and own at BWV too.


----------



## grumpyemt

happy holidays, tinton falls,nj here.


----------



## KimAshton

Allendale, NJ here.  Waves to all the other NJers.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

Hey everyone, Happy Holidays from Jackson, NJ.


----------



## zippy doo dah

greetings from toms river here


----------



## michella

Hi from South Jersey


----------



## wrighter

Greetings from Robbinsville!


----------



## NJFireman22

Happy Holidays from Vineland,  but we are really at Old Key West DVC right this moment having a great time !!!


----------



## byoung

NJFireman22 said:


> Happy Holidays from Vineland,  but we are really at Old Key West DVC right this moment having a great time !!!



Wish I was there, how are the crowds? Glad you are having a great time.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising




----------



## beezerdave

Happy New Year!  We're from Lambertville, NJ. We own at both OKW and AKLV. Just got back from an Xmas visit to WDW and the AKLV. It was lovely. Crowded, but lovely. We avoided most crowds by hitting the parks very early and then leaving early afternoon.


----------



## postalcop

hello-- just want to say hi, to my fellow Jersey DISers, we are from Long Hill (morris co.) hope everyone has a great and safe new year!

`~sue


----------



## dawz1026

Im from NY but will be passing through on my way to WDW!!!!


----------



## NJFireman22

Crowds are not that bad, longest line so far was R&R coster about 70 min last night.  Going to Epcot today/night for new years.  We have seen it a lot worse a few years ago.
But its Disney and were having another great time !!!


----------



## byoung

Happy New Year all, have a great year.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Happy New Year from Cherry Hill, NJ!!!!


----------



## jerseyboy00

Happy New Year, from Bayville -just south of Toms River-


----------



## jinks-tink

Hi, Happy New Year
from Bayville, NJ work in Hamilton Mercer County, Hi jerseyboy00 another Bayville poster


----------



## 2kids1dog

Happy New Year from Northern NJ!


----------



## dancemomnj

Happy New Year from Stanhope, NJ (Sussex County).  Will be at the Poly July 26th-Aug. 2nd!


----------



## tom31b

Mercer County also.


----------



## cmack98

Happy New Year Everyone...

Craig R. Here from Marlton (Burlington Co.)!


----------



## BigMama

BRICKTOWN NJ!!  I OWN AT SSR AND AKV!!


----------



## wdwscout

Hi from Medford  

We are DVCers at VWL, BCV and SSR.
Doing our first Disney Cruise next New Year's Eve!


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

Hi from Northern NJ! (Passaic County)


----------



## DizzDoll

Hello and welcome from Monmouth County!


----------



## storzo

Mermaid_Ariel said:


> Hi from Northern NJ! (Passaic County)



Hi!  Another Pasaic County here!


----------



## yaksack

Hello from Secaucus NJ, by way of Newton.


----------



## BigMama

yaksack said:


> Hello from Secaucus NJ, by way of Newton.


i grew up in secaucus moved out it 1992


----------



## yaksack

Assuming you went to Secaucus HS, what year did you graduate?


----------



## PlutoPup

Hello fellow NJ'ers from Morganville  (monmouth county)


----------



## BigMama

yaksack said:


> Assuming you went to Secaucus HS, what year did you graduate?


SORRY SO LATE ON REPLY 1980


----------



## coasterfreak

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## njdisneyfreak

Monmouth County over here!  I love seeing all the NJ people in one spot.  I wonder how many more we can get?


----------



## tmatthews

Another one here....way south though!!! Wildwood Crest-by Cape May


----------



## carone0318

Westampton, NJ!

DVC owners at BWV and HH....

Going down in August and again in December!


----------



## KingdomHearts

Hi from Long Beach Island!!


----------



## byoung

We are growing, how many more are from NJ.


----------



## yaksack

Go to WDW the week of teacher's convention in November and ask how may are from NJ.  Thousands!


----------



## yaksack

BigMama said:


> SORRY SO LATE ON REPLY 1980



I graduated in 1986.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Hi from Hawthorne.


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

I grew up in Secaucus, too! I was born in 1980 and lived there until 2005.   I moved to Passaic County, near Wayne.


----------



## Unregistered

Hi from Northern NJ (Bergen County) !! we own at BWV!


----------



## mommytomy3

Unregistered said:


> Hi from Northern NJ (Bergen County) !! we own at BWV!



dont know why that showed as unregistered! hello again! LOL


----------



## NJ2Boardwalk

yaksack said:


> I graduated in 1986.



Also a Secaucus grad here, 1985!  Now live in Sparta.


----------



## kmacac

Checking in from the very tip top of the state ~ Norwood.
1st trip last April~ now planning second trip for this spring or summer.


----------



## jazzmine

Hello from South Jersey (Gloucester County)!    Grew up in Monmouth County.


----------



## AdWayInc

Happy New Year From Woodbridge Here! Exit 11
Looking forward to WDW in March ...
Can't wait.!


----------



## ecolyer

Hi from Hawthorne..

We are planning our 10th trip to WDW in April!!

We are due for lots of snow tonight - so Florida sounds great!


----------



## PrincessNoelle'sMom

Hi!  Just regisitered today after "watching" the boards for about 6 months!  The attraction was too strong!!  Love the DIS! Oh yeah.....I'm from Manalapan, NJ.


----------



## hahmood

Going to WL (2nd trip) in March 2008 from Milford, NJ


----------



## chrissybear

Hi from Hunterdon County!  We will be in WDW next week, with friends... no kids Happy 40th b-day Tony!


----------



## jazzmine

PrincessNoelle'sMom said:


> Hi!  Just regisitered today after "watching" the boards for about 6 months!  The attraction was too strong!!  Love the DIS! Oh yeah.....I'm from Manalapan, NJ.



I grew up in Manalapan.    Welcome to the boards - I just recently joined too!


----------



## iluvdizknee

jazzmine said:


> I grew up in Manalapan.  Welcome to the boards - I just recently joined too!


 
Hey neighbor. Old Bridge here! Been on here for about 3 years or so now. Love it!  Any question you have, it will be answered here.
Nice to meet ya. See ya around route 9   lol


----------



## mari360

Hey everyone... i'm from Hawthorne, NJ... will be in WDW in May.....


----------



## Plutes

I can't believe how may people from Secaucus are here!!

I went to SHS, too, as did my brother (who now lives in Sparta, as well - bizarre!!)


----------



## Disneytwinz

Hello from South Jersey!!!


----------



## mcqueen n' sally

another one from north jersey here!

we'll be at WDW in march!


----------



## lorian80

Good Day, I am from Philippines. I am new here..


----------



## byoung

lorian80 said:


> Good Day, I am from Philippines. I am new here..



Glad to have you here on the DIS!!!


----------



## justloveit

Hello from S Jersey/Camden County. Love coming here to get my Disney fix.


----------



## PrincessNoelle'sMom

jazzmine said:


> I grew up in Manalapan.    Welcome to the boards - I just recently joined too!


Thanks!!  Same to you!


----------



## patclairesmom

NJ Native here.  Grew up in Essex county, now live in Monmouth.


----------



## mommytomy3

kmacac said:


> Checking in from the very tip top of the state ~ Norwood.
> 1st trip last April~ now planning second trip for this spring or summer.



hey we're neighbors! Im in Harrington Park


----------



## froggy5657

Morris County says hi


----------



## JLKennedy

Hi guys!  From (south)...really "central"...NJ...Burlington County!


----------



## Phibbles

Hello from Parsippany (Morris County).


----------



## WDWCastMember

hi


----------



## goofy370

Hello from Manalapan. I have lived here so long I still tell people that I live in Englishtown.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

goofy370 said:


> Hello from Manalapan. I have lived here so long I still tell people that I live in Englishtown.



Hi there, I used to work in Manalapan at the Justin Corp Plaza back in the early 90's.


----------



## donac

HI I am from West Long Branch, Monmouth County (exit 105) but grew up outside of Seacacus.


----------



## PrincessNoelle'sMom

goofy370 said:


> Hello from Manalapan. I have lived here so long I still tell people that I live in Englishtown.



My son is 6 1/2, we might know each other (south side of Manalapan Clark Mills).  How about you?


----------



## Tosie

Hi from Warren County!!  We're DVC owners at SSR counting the days until our first DVC trip in May!


----------



## Vickis3js

Hello to fellow NJ disney lovers. South Jersey, Cape May county here. Still a very long time until our first Disney family trip but I am still obsessivly planning.


----------



## DMG378

Hey all!  Jersey Gal here!  We leave 2 weeks from today for Pop!  YEAA!      Live in Bricktownship.   This is my youngest first time in Disney.  She's only 22 months old.   AWWWW!     New to the boards too.  Lurked for awhile, then decided to finally join.  LOL


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

mari360 said:


> Hey everyone... i'm from Hawthorne, NJ... will be in WDW in May.....



I am from Hawthorne too, but we are going to WDW in April.


----------



## tmatthews

Vickis3js said:


> Hello to fellow NJ disney lovers. South Jersey, Cape May county here. Still a very long time until our first Disney family trip but I am still obsessivly planning.



Finally someone else this far down!! You can never plan enough!!! Enjoy!


----------



## ShellyShell

JERSEY RIGHT HERE!!!
Roselle Park!! but I grew up in Hillside!


----------



## kileybeth

not from New Jersey just love these threads. I am just a neighbor!  grew up 5 minutes from DeMemBridge so almost south Jersey in a wierd sort of way. 

not DVC either (yet, but still plotting) but love to go every chance we get. 

happy magical visits to all of you. 

anyone ever see a Delaware thread?


----------



## byoung

Vickis3js said:


> Hello to fellow NJ disney lovers. South Jersey, Cape May county here. Still a very long time until our first Disney family trip but I am still obsessivly planning.



Got any good craping areas. Go every year looking for a good craping place.


----------



## mchelle

Hi Everyone,
I am new to the disboards but I just love it here.  It's so addictive!!!   I am from Neptune NJ but now reside in Lehigh Valley PA.

michelle


----------



## byoung

mchelle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to the disboards but I just love it here.  It's so addictive!!!   I am from Neptune NJ but now reside in Lehigh Valley PA.
> 
> michelle



Glad to have you aboard. Getting the Disney Fix here is great.


----------



## luvmesometigger

Philly girl but now I live in Sicklerville...right over the bridge from Philly.

I am planning a surprise trip to Disney for my son in April the week he turns 8. He has no idea!! Neither does anyone else in the family except my hubby (his bonus is paying for it!!  ) I am going to surprise him the week before at the family birthday party!


----------



## tmatthews

luvmesometigger said:


> Philly girl but now I live in Sicklerville...right over the bridge from Philly.
> 
> I am planning a surprise trip to Disney for my son in April the week he turns 8. He has no idea!! Neither does anyone else in the family except my hubby (his bonus is paying for it!!  ) I am going to surprise him the week before at the family birthday party!



What a great surprise!! Have a great time!


----------



## ilovepooh

We're from Atlantic County NJ and LOVE VWL!!


----------



## Teacher510

We're in North Arlington-5 miles from Giants Stadium-about 8 to the Lincoln Tunnel and home of Pizzaland from the Sopranos opening! I teach in Kearny where Satriale's used to be.


----------



## luvmesometigger

tmatthews said:


> What a great surprise!! Have a great time!



thanks! we may be taking my sister too. it is still in the planning stages! Gotta wait and see how much the bonus is to decide where we are staying!


----------



## Amypm

I never turn down a chance to rep New Jersey! I noticed a bunch of fellow Bergen County-ers on here.


----------



## Mom2tmha

Hi 
Just wanted to join in...I am from NJ(Toms River)  but currently live in Indiana BUT we are moving back to NJ in the late spring.


----------



## tmatthews

Mom2tmha said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to join in...I am from NJ(Toms River)  but currently live in Indiana BUT we are moving back to NJ in the late spring.



WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Mom2tmha

tmatthews said:


> WELCOME HOME!





Thanks!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## yaksack

Plutes said:


> I can't believe how may people from Secaucus are here!!
> 
> I went to SHS, too, as did my brother (who now lives in Sparta, as well - bizarre!!)



When did you graduate from SHS?


----------



## yaksack

hahmood said:


> Going to WL (2nd trip) in March 2008 from Milford, NJ



Milford in Hunterdon County?


----------



## LoveTheWDWMagic

Hello from Union City.....grew up in Middletown, graduated from Middletown High School South TOOOOO long ago.  Going to Disney in August.  Go GIANTS.


----------



## PlutoNJ

A single NJ resident here. From northern NJ. Hi everyone.


----------



## hahmood

yep, the Hunterdon County one -by the Delaware


----------



## PURTYPAT1

I was born in Teaneck, lived in Ridgefield Park most of my life, we are now living in Teaneck. DD goes to school at St. Josephs in Oradell.  

Visiting the Mouse in March (Easter Week)


----------



## yaksack

hahmood said:


> yep, the Hunterdon County one -by the Delaware



My wife is from Holland Township.


----------



## camack7827

cmack98 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone...
> 
> Craig R. Here from Marlton (Burlington Co.)!


 
I actually got confused when I read this.  My name being "cmack" is my first initial last name, I grew up in Medford.  Weird coincidence! 

Anyway, hello from a little further north in Burlington County (Columbus).

Chris


----------



## TangaroaTiki

Green Twp, NJ (Sussex County) 

We own at BWV


----------



## PrincessEeyore

Hi everyone! Seems to be a lot of NJ dissers doesn't there? Maybe we should all go down on Jersey week?  
My family and I live in Passic County. Wayne to be specific.


----------



## tmatthews

camack7827 said:


> I actually got confused when I read this.  My name being "cmack" is my first initial last name, I grew up in Medford.  Weird coincidence!
> 
> Anyway, hello from a little further north in Burlington County (Columbus).
> 
> Chris



what's even weirder??? My maiden name is CAMAC (with a sister Chris!)


----------



## donac

LoveTheWDWMagic said:


> Hello from Union City.....grew up in Middletown, graduated from Middletown High School South TOOOOO long ago.  Going to Disney in August.  Go GIANTS.




Hi I teach at MHSS and have for over 30 years (Mrs. Coffey)


----------



## Benducci

We are here too! From Oakland! we own at OKW & HH. planning to go in April


----------



## Unregistered

Hello from over the pond!


----------



## DrivingfromNJ

HELLO FROM UNION COUNTY,  NEXT DISNEY TRIP IS THE WEEK AFTER EASTER AT THE PORT ORLEANS RIVERSIDE


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

Benducci said:


> We are here too! From Oakland! we own at OKW & HH. planning to go in April



Oakland is so close to us! We actually go shopping at the Shoprite there in Oakland.


----------



## 2moms

Just found this thread... Hi from Lumberton (Burlington County)!  Grew up in Edison.  Even tho I'm a JETS fan, I'll still say Go Giants!


----------



## byoung

2moms said:


> Just found this thread... Hi from Lumberton (Burlington County)!  Grew up in Edison.  Even tho I'm a JETS fan, I'll still say Go Giants!



Agree upset of the year! Go Giants.


----------



## mommytomy3

Thought this would fit in well here, LOL



You know you're from Jersey when . . ..

You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
or drunk, at 3 A.M.
You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
You know what a "jug handle" is.
You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
You know that the state isn't all farmland. 
You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore." 
You know how to properly negotiate a circle. 
You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving. 
You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?). 
You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH 
a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich. 
You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege. 
You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
You know that people from the 609 area code are
"a little different." Yes they are!
You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
Princeton - that's for out-of-staters. 
The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar. 
You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls. 
You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
You know the location of every clip shown in the
Sopranos opening credits.
You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
out of the mall.
You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood. 
It can be no other way. 
You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state. 
You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February. 
And finally . . .. 
You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas


----------



## PURTYPAT1

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> You know what a "jug handle" is.
> You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege.
> You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood.
> It can be no other way.
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
> You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
> You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
> And finally . . ..
> You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas



LOL I love it!!!!


----------



## Unregistered

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> You know what a "jug handle" is.
> You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege.
> You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood.
> It can be no other way.
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
> You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
> You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
> And finally . . ..
> You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas



OUTSTANDING!


----------



## yaksack

Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.


I do not remember Korvette's.

I use to go to the Two Guys in Union City, or was it North Bergen, then head up to the Burger Pit across from Sears.


----------



## Plutes

yaksack said:


> When did you graduate from SHS?



I graduated in '90 (wayyyyy too many years ago)!


----------



## punkysmom06

Kathi OD said:


> Hey there!  I'm from NJ (I work in Hamilton Twp, Mercer Cty, live in Burlington) and own at BWV too.


Hey...I grew up in Burlington!!


----------



## punkysmom06

Hi...my name is Heather and I live in Maple Shade....about 20 minutes from Philly.


----------



## AdWayInc

There used to be a Korvettes on route 35 in Woodbridge - which replaced a drive-in theatre which then was replaced by a Shoprite.
Woodbridge Two Guys on Route 9 South - moved to Route 9 North which was replaced by a Bradlees and since been replaced by Wal-Mart

Don't forget Klein's also - I worked there when I was in Highschool.

We should add drive-ins to the list.... I think that is why my family love the SCI FI so much.

Talk about old - I gradated in '75
Anyone from Woodbridge???


----------



## byoung

Unregistered said:


> OUTSTANDING!



This was my reply did not know I wasn't signed on.


----------



## jazzmine

There's still a drive-in movie in Vineland!  Here's the website:  http://www.delseadrive-in.com/

We went last summer a few times, saw Ratatouille there!  It was great, so much fun.  I never got to go to a drive-in when I was younger, all I had were daydreams of what it would be like from seeing Grease.  Happy to say it's still much like that!


----------



## Teacher510

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> You know what a "jug handle" is.
> You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege.
> You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood.
> It can be no other way.
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
> You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
> You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
> And finally . . ..
> You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas



I've already booked Memorial Day weekend down the shore and it's still January! I've seen this list before but I still get a kick out of it-and I remember and can relate to everything on it!


----------



## Unregistered

camack7827 said:


> Anyway, hello from a little further north in Burlington County (Columbus).
> 
> Chris



We used to live in Burlington, but now live in Westampton - HELLO neighbor!


----------



## KingdomHearts

jazzmine said:


> There's still a drive-in movie in Vineland!  Here's the website:  http://www.delseadrive-in.com/
> 
> We went last summer a few times, saw Ratatouille there!  It was great, so much fun.  I never got to go to a drive-in when I was younger, all I had were daydreams of what it would be like from seeing Grease.  Happy to say it's still much like that!



YOU MADE MY NIGHT! I am so happy! I have always wanted to go check out a drive in we have to go there!


----------



## jazzmine

KingdomHearts said:


> YOU MADE MY NIGHT! I am so happy! I have always wanted to go check out a drive in we have to go there!



I'm so glad!  I like going there with my DS because you are in your own car and don't disturb anyone else.  Also, he was able to fall asleep about halfway through the movie and DH and I were able to finish watching it, no problem.  PLUS, they show double features so you get a whole night of movies and the prices are really reasonable.  

Can you tell I like it?


----------



## wdwscout

AdWayInc said:


> There used to be a Korvettes on route 35 in Woodbridge - which replaced a drive-in theatre which then was replaced by a Shoprite.
> Woodbridge Two Guys on Route 9 South - moved to Route 9 North which was replaced by a Bradlees and since been replaced by Wal-Mart
> 
> Don't forget Klein's also - I worked there when I was in Highschool.
> 
> We should add drive-ins to the list.... I think that is why my family love the SCI FI so much.
> 
> Talk about old - I gradated in '75
> Anyone from Woodbridge???



I spent my grade school years in Sewaren- many years ago. Then graduated from Matawan HS in 1973. 

I bought all of my Beatles albums and hundreds of 45s at the Woolworths on Main Street in Woodbridge!
I so remember the drive in on 35- at the foot of the bridge. I saw many a movie there- as a kid (loved playing in the playground before the movie started!) and as a teen in our own cars!

And I definitely remember Two Guys! My dad owned a dry cleaner in Fords- right down the road from there.
Speaking of this area- anyone remember Kenny Acres? I think it was a restaurant- but they had live turkeys out back?  For some reason my sister and I thought that was pretty funny!

We're in Medford now- other end of the state (the Philly side). I love it here too!


----------



## Vickis3js

> There's still a drive-in movie in Vineland! Here's the website: http://www.delseadrive-in.com/
> 
> We went last summer a few times, saw Ratatouille there! It was great, so much fun. I never got to go to a drive-in when I was younger, all I had were daydreams of what it would be like from seeing Grease. Happy to say it's still much like that!



We go several times a year as well. We LOVE it. Can't beat being able to see 2 sometimes 3 movies for under $30 for a family of 5. Staff is super nice and even the snacks are cheaper then a regular theater. That place is the reason we took sci-fi off of our list of restuarants to do. Figured if we get to do the real thing several times a year no need to do it at disney.


----------



## Disneytwinz

jazzmine said:


> There's still a drive-in movie in Vineland!  Here's the website:  http://www.delseadrive-in.com/
> 
> We went last summer a few times, saw Ratatouille there!  It was great, so much fun.  I never got to go to a drive-in when I was younger, all I had were daydreams of what it would be like from seeing Grease.  Happy to say it's still much like that!



They just opened back up a few years ago. We took our family here for the same movie last summer - Ratatouille, among others. We took them to see Shark Tales the year before. We sat there with the kids in their PJ's and it was raining so the windows were fogging up lol But they had a blast.


----------



## Angel1

Pitman, NJ in the house!

... and we're regulars at the Vineland drive-in.  2 years ago, we went to a triple feature our and battery died!


----------



## Angel1

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> You know what a "jug handle" is.
> You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege.
> You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood.
> It can be no other way.
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
> You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
> You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
> And finally . . ..
> You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas



That is so true, except those of us in South Jersey who go down the shore in Wildwood we have Curley's Fries!


----------



## tmatthews

Angel1 said:


> That is so true, except those of us in South Jersey who go down the shore in Wildwood we have Curley's Fries!



Yup....curley fires with vinegar! We live here and we go DOWN THE BEACH! And this far south...you drive 45 minutes for a mall!!!!!!!


----------



## byoung

tmatthews said:


> Yup....curley fires with vinegar! We live here and we go DOWN THE BEACH! And this far south...you drive 45 minutes for a mall!!!!!!!



Have to have those Curley fries when there.


----------



## Mysteria

ShellyShell said:


> JERSEY RIGHT HERE!!!
> Roselle Park!! but I grew up in Hillside!



Very close!  Roselle here. 

Myst


----------



## jazzmine

Angel1 said:


> Pitman, NJ in the house!
> 
> ... and we're regulars at the Vineland drive-in.  2 years ago, we went to a triple feature our and battery died!



HEY NEIGHBOR!!!


----------



## Ariel8676

Im in Marlboro..Monmouth County


----------



## kespo

Hey-  From Robbinsville, NJ.  Mercer County

We own at SSR and AKV.  

So glad to see so many from NJ here!!!


----------



## akastitch@comcast.ne

Hey all you from Jersey!  I grew up in Clifton, but moved to Broward Co. Florida. I miss Jersey but can't move back just yet.(hope to soon though)


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Bergen County here!


----------



## swtnikki

Essex County here!


----------



## triptrop

Wow, there are a lot of posts/responses here. Everyone must be from the East?


----------



## MM27

donac said:


> HI I am from West Long Branch, Monmouth County (exit 105) but grew up outside of Seacacus.



Hey, we're neighbors  
I'm from Long Branch


----------



## Razor Roman

Sayreville... originally from Old Bridge... work in the Trenton Area.


----------



## Harley-Mouse

Bayonne NJ hello


----------



## Disneybabe84

Bayonne, NJ here !


----------



## Mom2AAA's

Cherry Hill, NJ


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I say we all pick a middle of the state location and meet! Leave DH at home.
What does everyone think? Could be a lot of fun!

I would be happy to organize!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Mom2AAA's said:


> Cherry Hill, NJ


Hi neighbor!  we're from Cherry Hill too   Barclay Farm


----------



## Mom2AAA's

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi neighbor!  we're from Cherry Hill too   Barclay Farm



Knollwood, we really are neighbors!


----------



## PURTYPAT1

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> I say we all pick a middle of the state location and meet! Leave DH at home.
> What does everyone think? Could be a lot of fun!
> 
> I would be happy to organize!



I'm game!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

PURTYPAT1 said:


> I'm game!!!!!!!!



I would think the middle of NJ would be around Rutgers?
Do you think that would work for most?


----------



## JoanieS

Hi All!

Gibbstown, NJ (Gloucester Cty) checking in


----------



## PirateSusan

Rutherford (Bergen County)   GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## postalcop

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> I say we all pick a middle of the state location and meet! Leave DH at home.
> What does everyone think? Could be a lot of fun!
> 
> I would be happy to organize!



sounds good to me too!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Okay!!!! I will do some Googling and see what I can find on Route 1 or Route 18.
If anyone knows of some restaurants in that area please let me know! Thanks


----------



## JLKennedy

How about a bit farther south?  Mastori's at RT. 130 & RT. 206???  Great food!


----------



## Lou256

Just found this thread too, from Sewell, NJ. - Washington Twp.

Hello fellow New Jersey Diser's


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Lou256 said:


> Just found this thread too, from Sewell, NJ. - Washington Twp.
> 
> Hello fellow New Jersey Diser's



Hi Bergen County! Right next door!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

JLKennedy said:


> How about a bit farther south?  Mastori's at RT. 130 & RT. 206???  Great food!



I'm just afraid that will eliminate most of the Northern Disers....hmmmm
I think I need to take a count of who is interested and who is from where.

Okay me. Bergen County, whos next?


----------



## Lou256

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Hi Bergen County! Right next door!



I'm actually in Gloucester County, I think there are about 4 Wash.Twp's in NJ.


----------



## postalcop

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> I'm just afraid that will eliminate most of the Northern Disers....hmmmm
> I think I need to take a count of who is interested and who is from where.
> 
> Okay me. Bergen County, whos next?



me and dh would be in , but i'm with you, hopefully not to far south, we are from Long Hill, (morris county).


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

I'm Northern NJ (Passaic County) near Wayne, I wouldn't be opposed to something in Central Jersey but Southern NJ would be out for me.


----------



## JLKennedy

I know I did this already, somewhere in this thread (I hope)...from Burlington County, Hainesport Twp. (between Mt. Holly & Mt. Laurel)


----------



## JLKennedy

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> I'm just afraid that will eliminate most of the Northern Disers....hmmmm
> I think I need to take a count of who is interested and who is from where.
> 
> Okay me. Bergen County, whos next?



Well, we can break it into North (Devils fans) versus South (Flyer's fans)...or Giants & Eagles and meet.


----------



## Plutes

JLKennedy said:


> Well, we can break it into North (Devils fans) versus South (Flyer's fans)...or Giants & Eagles and meet.



How about Rangers fans?   

I would definitely try to make it, too, so count me in!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

What does everyone think about Morris County?
Millburn or maybe Joes's in the Shorts Hills mall there are a bunch of restaurants........


----------



## postalcop

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> What does everyone think about Morris County?
> Millburn or maybe Joes's in the Shorts Hills mall there are a bunch of restaurants........



hey, I'm soooo there!!! but i think thats essex co.- but thats ok!


----------



## JLKennedy

I think it might be too North for us Burlington County & South.  Burlington Co. is the biggest county in NJ and I'd guess that anything north of Monmouth County, would be too long of a drive for us.

With that in mind, any "south" jerseyians want to meet up somewhere a bit closer to home?


----------



## zippy doo dah

I'd consider meeting up, but being in Toms River, pretty much anything north of Monmouth county would be too much of a drive for me especially with the cost of gas and all.


----------



## beachgrl001

Lou256 said:


> Just found this thread too, from Sewell, NJ. - Washington Twp.
> 
> Hello fellow New Jersey Diser's


 
Hi we're in Mantua.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Well ok so we are split...How about one at McLoone's In Sea Brite the other at Joe's Bar & Grill in the Short Hills Mall.

Now onto dates....

Sorry guys my sense of the state is off because the entire state is my territory for work so I do forget the driving issue....


----------



## 2moms

JLKennedy said:


> I know I did this already, somewhere in this thread (I hope)...from Burlington County, Hainesport Twp. (between Mt. Holly & Mt. Laurel)



Hi from Lumberton, we're just next door!


----------



## T. Bear

Cape May here... Hello my fellow Jersians.


----------



## JLKennedy

2moms said:


> Hi from Lumberton, we're just next door!




Howdy neighbor!  I've been in this area all my life (except when we lived in GA).  Did you grow up here?  

So, for those of us that consider anything north of Monmouth County (Freehold/Jackson area) too far to travel, any thoughts on us meeting?  Olga's, Ponzio's, Adelphia's?  In the city?????


----------



## camack7827

JLKennedy said:


> How about a bit farther south? Mastori's at RT. 130 & RT. 206??? Great food!


 
"Great food" is a bit of an understatement... that food is AMAZING.  They also specialize/cater to large groups.

As a point of reference, Mastoris Diner is about 40-45 minutes South of Exit 11 on the NJ Turnpike.  It's also probably 40-45 minutes from the Commodore Barry Bridge, so it would be "Central" for anyone from Glouster County on up through Union County.

If the crowd is predominantly from North Jersey, I'd suggest Fuddruckers on Rt. 22 in Somerset.  I used to meet with a bunch of car guys there and they have a good layout for large groups as well.

Hope this helps!
Chris


----------



## JLKennedy

You are right, they are amazing.  I love their cheese bread...OMG!  I'd meet up with anyone there, hubby would just go farther down the road to Harry's or the Sportsmen's Center.  I think anything north of that, is too far for me to drive, so if anyone wants to set up and eat at Mastoris, just say the word.  

It is a "diner", but not in the sense of the word.  Probably serve one of the BEST prime ribs in the entire state, and fuh-get-about-it, you ain't touchin' their cinnamon or cheese bread!


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

Hi Everyone!!!  I'm from Iselin. . .I'm sure hardly anyone has heard of it!!  LOL!!!


----------



## DanceRC28

Welcome....this place is almost as addictive as WDW itself


----------



## camack7827

JLKennedy said:


> You are right, they are amazing. I love their cheese bread...OMG!


 
'nuff said... I'm raising both hands for Mastoris Diner. 

For anyone in the area, the new sports bar next door "Alstarz" is owned by the same people and it's also a great place.  If you are familliar with Champps, this is a step up in both atmosphere and food.  If you go, order their Crab Rangoon... it'll make you forget about the cheese bread.  

Chris

P.S.  Not affiliated in anyway, just a huge fan!


----------



## Ms.Tom-Morrow25

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> You know what a "jug handle" is.
> You know that WaWa is a convenience store.
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> You consider putting mayo on a corned beef sandwich a sacrilege.
> You don't think "What exit?" is very funny.
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> You know that people from North Jersey go to Seaside Heights, and people from Central Jersey go to Belmar, and people from South Jersey go to Wildwood.
> It can be no other way.
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.
> You've had a boardwalk cheese steak and vinegar fries.
> You start planning for Memorial Day weekend in February.
> And finally . . ..
> You've NEVER, NEVER NEVER, EVER pumped your own gas




You forgot to mention. . .you know you're from New Jersey when you need two jobs just to pay your car insurance!!


----------



## Plutes

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!  I'm from Iselin. . .I'm sure hardly anyone has heard of it!!  LOL!!!



Hey!  I know where you are!!  I actually have a conference to attend in Iselin next month for work!


----------



## yazee1

luvmesometigger said:


> Philly girl but now I live in Sicklerville...right over the bridge from Philly.
> 
> !



I'm a Philly girl, too.  We lived in Franklinville for two years but just moved to Maryland a couple years ago.


----------



## TaraZ

From Morris County, NJ here!


----------



## Nicoleclaw

I live in Manchester, and grew up in Jackson. I teach there now.


----------



## KingdomHearts

Hi all I am down on LBI, I would travel to Freehold.. if that helps and they have a lot of awesome places there to meet up!


----------



## eliza61

Another sicklerville NJ resident here.  Dh is from west Philly


----------



## wdwscout

I'd consider meeting at Mastoris or Ponzio's. 
Not Olga's though- the place just isn't what it used to be. (and that's the closest one to me)


----------



## byoung

Any more from NJ, Giants when all the way.


----------



## hrsmom

I'll always be a Jersey girl!  We live in SC now, but I grew up and lived in NJ until 3 years ago (darn DH's job!).

Grew up in Morris County!  Lived in Independence (Warren County) as an adult.  We own at SSR and just got back from a trip to VWL.


----------



## JCLNJ

We are from from Neshanic Station.  My DH and I are both graduates of Somerville HS.  We are DVC owners at OKW & BCV


----------



## mericletwins

kmacac said:


> Checking in from the very tip top of the state ~ Norwood.
> 1st trip last April~ now planning second trip for this spring or summer.



Checking in from the very bottom of the state!!! Cape May County!!!


----------



## mericletwins

mommytomy3 said:


> Thought this would fit in well here, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Jersey when . . ..
> 
> You don't think of fruit when people mention "The Oranges."
> You know that it's called Great Adventure, not Six Flags.
> A good, quick breakfast is a hard roll with butter.
> You've known the way to Seaside Heights since you were seven.
> You've eaten at a diner, when you were stoned
> or drunk, at 3 A.M.
> You know that the state isn't one big oil refinery.
> At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen, and you know the town Jon Bon Jovi is from.
> .
> You know that the state isn't all farmland.
> You know that there are no "beaches" in New Jersey- there's the shore--and you don't go "to the shore," you go "down the shore." And when you are there, you're not "at the shore"; you are "down the shore."
> You know how to properly negotiate a circle.
> You knew that the last sentence had to do with driving.
> You know that this is the only "New" state that doesn't require "New" to identify it (try . . . Mexico . York Hampshire-- doesn't work, does it?).
> You know that a "White Castle" is the name of BOTH
> a fast food chain AND a fast food sandwich.
> 
> You know that people from the 609 area code are
> "a little different." Yes they are!
> You know that no respectable New Jerseyan goes to
> Princeton - that's for out-of-staters.
> The Jets-Giants game has started fights at your school or local bar.
> You live within 20 minutes of at least three different malls.
> You refer to all highways and interstates by their numbers.
> Every year you have at least one kid in your class named Tony.
> You know the location of every clip shown in the
> Sopranos opening credits.
> You've gotten on the wrong highway trying to get
> out of the mall.
> 
> You weren't raised in New Jersey -- you were raised in either North Jersey, Central Jersey or South Jersey. You don't consider Newark or Camden to actually be part of the state.
> You remember the stores Korvette's, Two Guys, Rickel's, Channel, Bamberger's and Orbach's.
> You also remember Palisades Amusement Park.




I think that this should be amended to "You know you are from *North Jersey*"  

I am from the 609 area code and a lot of these don't apply. For example, no one from my area says "shore" in any of the variations above. It is the beach. People that say shore are quickly identified as shoobies. I don't live within 20 minutes of any mall, let alone three! Of course, being from the 609 area code, I'm a little different!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hey Central Folks....the other day I meet someone for lunch at Skylark on Route 1 in Edison...will that work for a "middle" NJ meet?

NNJ.....Joe's at Short Hills still seems like the place. Should we pick a date?


----------



## zippy doo dah

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Hey Central Folks....the other day I meet someone for lunch at Skylark on Route 1 in Edison...will that work for a "middle" NJ meet?
> 
> NNJ.....Joe's at Short Hills still seems like the place. Should we pick a date?



For me Edison is still too far north...it would be all the way up the parkway and onto 287.  The furthest for me would be Monmouth County - like the Freehold Mall area.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

zippy doo dah said:


> For me Edison is still too far north...it would be all the way up the parkway and onto 287.  The furthest for me would be Monmouth County - like the Freehold Mall area.



Maybe you could organize the "Southern" Meet.....would you like to do that?


----------



## postalcop

i'm in for Joe's at the Short Hills mall. as long as me or dh are not workking!!

~Sue


----------



## JKYlovesRuss

Hello everyone!  Wow, lots of NJ folks on DIS!  Garwood here! 

Yay Giants!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

postalcop said:


> i'm in for Joe's at the Short Hills mall. as long as me or dh are not workking!!
> 
> ~Sue



Do you folks work weekends? What are the best days for you?


----------



## postalcop

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Do you folks work weekends? What are the best days for you?



well i pretty much work every sat. , with 1 sat. off every 6 weeks, (my weekend off is coming up in 2 weeks, however i am good for a late dinner!! dh has the next 2 weekends off. he works nights, though.

is there anymore northerners meeting us??

~Sue


----------



## postalcop

opps!  i forgot, sundays are always the best day!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Seems everyone's interest has disappeared. Oh well.


----------



## sticker231

JKYlovesRuss said:


> Hello everyone!  Wow, lots of NJ folks on DIS!  Garwood here!
> 
> Yay Giants!



I'm originally from Garwood!      Living down the shore now.


----------



## sticker231

bumping NJ back up


----------



## JoanieS

> Living down the shore now.



Which shore?  North or South


----------



## sticker231

Manahawkin


----------



## byoung

sticker231 said:


> bumping NJ back up



Thanks for putting us back on top.


----------



## luvdisney00

Just saw this thread, I live in Old Bridge. Amazed to see so many from NJ


----------



## byoung

Any more from NJ?


----------



## mjbradeis

Hi all, South Jersey Egg Harbor Township.  First trip as adults (last time was 1984) scheduled for December 2008.  Can't wait!


----------



## Brit17

byoung said:


> Any more from NJ?



Signing in from Monmouth County  ...


----------



## KingdomHearts

sticker231 said:


> Manahawkin



Hey I live there too!! Awesome!


----------



## sticker231

KingdomHearts said:


> Hey I live there too!! Awesome!



Cool!!!!!  Hello  neighbor


----------



## ehrn

I grew up in Howell, now live in Hamilton Twp(Mercer County).  Lived in Oregon for a few years but missed the east coast too much--oh, who am I kidding, I missed my mom!  It's good to be back! I just keep my husband's homesickness for Oregon at bay with lots of pizza, lol...


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

ehrn said:


> I grew up in Howell, now live in Hamilton Twp(Mercer County).  Lived in Oregon for a few years but missed the east coast too much--oh, who am I kidding, I missed my mom!  It's good to be back! I just keep my husband's homesickness for Oregon at bay with lots of pizza, lol...



Throw him a really good bagel once in awhile & he will be thrilled...


----------



## jndmommy

Disney vibes from West Orange, NJ (Grew up in Jersey City)


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

jndmommy said:


> Disney vibes from West Orange, NJ (Grew up in Jersey City)


I

I am throwing a fundraiser in W.O @ the Pleasantdale Chateau this year!


----------



## Luigi's Girl

Hello from Middletown! Grew up in Sayreville, and yes, went to school with famous rock star who now also lives in my town.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Luigi's Girl said:


> Hello from Middletown! Grew up in Sayreville, and yes, went to school with famous rock star who now also lives in my town.



Ahh to be that close


----------



## KidGoofy

Hello...I grew up in East Rutherford and then moved West of it into Rutherford.


----------



## angeleyednj

Hi all, Burlington County. Delanco here


Does anyone know where I can learn all the codes/abbreviations that are being used.  I have figured out some of them on my own but there are still some that I just don't recognize. 

i.e. 
DVC???


----------



## postalcop

angeleyednj said:


> Hi all, Burlington County. Delanco here
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can learn all the codes/abbreviations that are being used.  I have figured out some of them on my own but there are still some that I just don't recognize.
> 
> i.e.
> DVC???



Disney Vacation Club... and welcome to the Dis boards!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hillsdale


----------



## Kelly5908

Hello from Burlington County NJ..Cherry Hill area!!


----------



## karenos

Ms.Tom-Morrow25 said:


> You forgot to mention. . .you know you're from New Jersey when you need two jobs just to pay your car insurance!!



Along the same lines... You know you're from NJ when you need two jobs to pay your property taxes!! 

Forgot to add
Karen from Ridgewood area .. going to WDW in June - yeah


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

karenos said:


> Along the same lines... You know you're from NJ when you need two jobs to pay your property taxes!!
> 
> Forgot to add
> Karen from Ridgewood area .. going to WDW in June - yeah



I am not too far from Ridgewood, in Hawthorne and the taxes are getting out of hand.


----------



## mjbradeis

karenos said:


> Along the same lines... You know you're from NJ when you need two jobs to pay your property taxes!!
> 
> Forgot to add
> Karen from Ridgewood area .. going to WDW in June - yeah



Could not agree more on both, you will soon have to add tolls!


----------



## akastitch@comcast.ne

mjbradeis said:


> Could not agree more on both, you will soon have to add tolls!


Florida's not any better, thinking about moving back to NE Jersey


----------



## ehrn

there's an abbreviation thread near the top of this forum!


----------



## byoung

akastitch@comcast.ne said:


> Florida's not any better, thinking about moving back to NE Jersey



Moving back, I'm thinking about moving to Florida.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

bumping NJ!


----------



## byoung

Where are the rest of us from NJ.


----------



## mjbradeis

South Jersey just outside of Atlantic City


----------



## captaindavidhook

hi there all...im from princeton,nj and wanted to say hi to my fellow new jersians


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

NNJ here, seems there aren't many of us up this way.


----------



## byoung

If I am Right there are 117 of us from NJ so far.
"byoung 
sticker231 
Kathi OD"
grumpyemt
KimAshton
CoachBagFanatic
zippy doo dah
michella
wrighter 
NJFireman22
ILoveDisney&Cruising
beezerdave
postalcop
dawz1026
ruadisneyfan2
jerseyboy00
jinks-tink
2kids1dog
dancemomnj
tom31b
cmack98
BigMama
wdwscout
Mermaid_Ariel
DizzDoll
storzo
yaksack
PlutoPup
coasterfreak
njdisneyfreak
tmatthews
carone0318
KingdomHearts
ProudMomTo3Boys
Mermaid_Ariel
mommytomy3
NJ2Boardwalk
kmacac
jazzmine
AdWayInc
ecolyer
PrincessNoelle'sMom
hahmood
chrissybear
jazzmine
iluvdizknee
mari360
Plutes
Disneytwinz
mcqueen n' sally
lorian80
justloveit
patclairesmom
froggy5657
JLKennedy
Phibbles
goofy370
donac
Tosie
Vickis3js
DMG378
ShellyShell
luvmesometigger
ilovepooh
Teacher510
Amypm
Mom2tmha
LoveTheWDWMagic
PlutoNJ
hahmood
PURTYPAT1
camack7827
TangaroaTiki
Benducci
Unregistered
DrivingfromNJ
2moms
punkysmom06
AdWayInc
wdwscout
Angel1
Mysteria
Ariel8676
kespo
akastitch@comcast.ne
NEVERENOUGHWDW
swtnikki
MM27
Razor Roman
Harley-Mouse
Disneybabe84
Mom2AAA's
ruadisneyfan2
Mom2AAA's
JoanieS
PirateSusan
Lou256
beachgrl001
T. Bear 
Ms.Tom-Morrow25
TaraZ
Nicoleclaw
eliza61
hrsmom
JCLNJ
mericletwins
JKYlovesRuss
luvdisney00
mjbradeis
Brit17
ehrn
jndmommy
Luigi's Girl
KidGoofy
angeleyednj
Kelly5908
karenos

captaindavidh

Correct me if I left anyone out?


----------



## disneychard

South Jersey


----------



## amanDUHx9

I'm from south jersey too!!


----------



## byoung

South jersey you are keeping us alive.


----------



## sticker231

Where are all the Jersey DISers?

I know there are alot more here!!!


----------



## ph3isme

Somers Point!


----------



## iluvdizknee

Jersey here also. Orginally from Maplewood, now live in Old Bridge.


----------



## DizzDoll

I'm still here (but not necessarily all there  )!!!


----------



## karmalicousss

Welcome all the way from Newfoundland, Canada.


----------



## byoung

!21 now, how many more.


----------



## mericletwins

ProudMomTo3Boys said:


> I am not too far from Ridgewood, in Hawthorne and the taxes are getting out of hand.




A friend of mine in college grew up in Hawthorne. I was there once or twice. I thought it was a really nice town.


----------



## mericletwins

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> NNJ here, seems there aren't many of us up this way.



I'm from as south as you can get in NJ and there doesn't seem to be any(many) from down here either! Maybe everyone is scared by the lack of a mall. Or maybe it is the traffic lights on the GSP.


----------



## mericletwins

ph3isme said:


> Somers Point!



Hello!!! I think you are my closet neighbor! Cape May Court House here!!!!


----------



## mommytomy3

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Hillsdale


Hi Neighbor-Im in Harrington Park!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Hamilton, NJ over here =]


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

mommytomy3 said:


> Hi Neighbor-Im in Harrington Park!


 Yeah!!! Someone from my area!!!!

HI!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

LBI over here!


----------



## mjbradeis

mericletwins said:


> Hello!!! I think you are my closet neighbor! Cape May Court House here!!!!



I am from EHT, but about the same as Somers Point.

We all know how you Cape May folks love your traffic lights on the GSP


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Anyone in Bergen County that wants a walking partner? I need motivation.....


----------



## mericletwins

mjbradeis said:


> I am from EHT, but about the same as Somers Point.
> 
> We all know how you Cape May folks love your traffic lights on the GSP



Well........I wouldn't say LOVE exactly. They have been trying for years to come up with a way to get rid of them. I think they are still in committee about it.


----------



## Vickis3js

> Hello!!! I think you are my closet neighbor! Cape May Court House here!!!!



I'm another one from Cape May county!! Waiting for the surge of shoebies should be anyday now! But don't worry we love you all down here!


----------



## 1mom23

I am from Central NJ - New Brunswick area. Feeling very lost in this planning process!!!


----------



## mommytomy3

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Anyone in Bergen County that wants a walking partner? I need motivation.....



Sounds like a good idea.. but unfortunately not for me until the youngest is in school! (or at least preschool!)  Why not just walk around the pond at the park on Emerson rd?  or walk around Palisades Mall, LOL
Good luck!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

mommytomy3 said:


> Sounds like a good idea.. but unfortunately not for me until the youngest is in school! (or at least preschool!) Why not just walk around the pond at the park on Emerson rd? or walk around Palisades Mall, LOL
> Good luck![/quote
> 
> I've started walking in Wood Dale that is ok.....
> 
> Palisades Mall all I will do is shop so I'm trying to stay outside.


----------



## mjbradeis

Vickis3js said:


> I'm another one from Cape May county!! Waiting for the surge of shoebies should be anyday now! But don't worry we love you all down here!



Now I know you are lying LOL  Who loves Shoobies?????


----------



## JerseyMamaBear

sticker231 said:


> Another Jersey DISer here.  I live in Manahawkin and been on the DIS for a little over two years now.



TOOOOO SMALL of a world!!!!!! Im from Manahawkin TOO!!!!!!


----------



## KingdomHearts

That is awesome, I am around LBI!! AWESOME.


----------



## sticker231

nice to see some neighbors on the board.


----------



## 2princesscuties

Hi Guys I am from South Jersey too,Deptford area.


----------



## JLKennedy

2princesscuties said:


> Hi Guys




Only a phrase a fellow NJer would understand...yous guys!


----------



## mericletwins

Vickis3js said:


> I'm another one from Cape May county!! Waiting for the surge of shoebies should be anyday now! But don't worry we love you all down here!



Yeah! Someone else from Cape May county. Yes, some people do love shoobies. In fact, my DH's job depends upon them. He runs a seafood take-out place. Not to mention, until all the shoobies starting coming, most of the businesses are closed. That alone is enough to make tourists okay for some of the locals.....freedom of shopping.


----------



## mydogpluto

Plumsted Township (and DIS lurker for awhile) chiming in here


----------



## lizardqueen

Cumberland County checking in.  How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## byoung

Any more from NJ!


----------



## megan926

I swore I replied to this thread...but can't find my reply!!!

I am from NJ...born and raised in Somerset County...DH and I live in Morris County (by Chester).

We both work in Somerset Co. and are looking to move back!


----------



## BillyFeat

I live in South Jersey but my heart is in Orlando. I guess that is why I hang out here.


----------



## Unregistered

Hello from Union county!!!


----------



## karenos

I'm actually in the Ridgewood area. Driving to Disney in June


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

karenos said:


> I'm actually in the Ridgewood area. Driving to Disney in June


----------



## Lovely*Marie

hellooo from south jersey (but living in the great shadow of philly lol!)


----------



## yaksack

karenos said:


> I'm actually in the Ridgewood area. Driving to Disney in June



We drove from Secaucus, Hudson County, fours years ago.  It took us about 17hrs, non stop.  Good luck!


----------



## megan926

There is no one from my area????  Lots of South Jersey...no North Jersey???


----------



## yaksack

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> NNJ here, seems there aren't many of us up this way.



Sussex County, but born and raised in Hudson.


----------



## mjbradeis

megan926 said:


> There is no one from my area????  Lots of South Jersey...no North Jersey???



Thats a first!  SJ never wins anything LOL


----------



## 3mickeys&me

Hello from Mt Laurel NJ (Burlington County)


----------



## dancemomnj

yaksack said:


> Sussex County, but born and raised in Hudson.



I'm Sussex County too! I grew up in Sussex and Morris County.


----------



## TeresaG

I officially live in PA now (5mins from Phillipsburg NJ) but I still consider myself a Jersey girl.  

Born and raised in Morris County.


----------



## yaksack

TeresaG said:


> I officially live in PA now (5mins from Phillipsburg NJ) but I still consider myself a Jersey girl.
> 
> Born and raised in Morris County.



My wife went to P-berg Catholic and graduated in 1990.


----------



## kbtennant

We are DVC Members as well.  Our home is Boardwalk Villas.  We live in Hazlet, NJ.


----------



## DizzDoll

kbtennant said:


> We are DVC Members as well.  Our home is Boardwalk Villas.  We live in Hazlet, NJ.



It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all....I work in Hazlet!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

megan926 said:


> There is no one from my area????  Lots of South Jersey...no North Jersey???



NNJ here....


----------



## NJPluto

Hello from Camden county!!


----------



## jimmalru80

Hello. Forked River here.


----------



## LuvnWDW

_Monmouth County here! _


----------



## byoung

If I am Right there are 140 of us from NJ so far. Anymore?
"byoung 
sticker231 
Kathi OD"
grumpyemt
KimAshton
CoachBagFanatic
zippy doo dah
michella
wrighter 
NJFireman22
ILoveDisney&Cruising
beezerdave
postalcop
dawz1026
ruadisneyfan2
jerseyboy00
jinks-tink
2kids1dog
dancemomnj
tom31b
cmack98
BigMama
wdwscout
Mermaid_Ariel
DizzDoll
storzo
yaksack
PlutoPup
coasterfreak
njdisneyfreak
tmatthews
carone0318
KingdomHearts
ProudMomTo3Boys
Mermaid_Ariel
mommytomy3
NJ2Boardwalk
kmacac
jazzmine
AdWayInc
ecolyer
PrincessNoelle'sMom
hahmood
chrissybear
jazzmine
iluvdizknee
mari360
Plutes
Disneytwinz
mcqueen n' sally
lorian80
justloveit
patclairesmom
froggy5657
JLKennedy
Phibbles
goofy370
donac
Tosie
Vickis3js
DMG378
ShellyShell
luvmesometigger
ilovepooh
Teacher510
Amypm
Mom2tmha
LoveTheWDWMagic
PlutoNJ
hahmood
PURTYPAT1
camack7827
TangaroaTiki
Benducci
Unregistered
DrivingfromNJ
2moms
punkysmom06
AdWayInc
wdwscout
Angel1
Mysteria
Ariel8676
kespo
akastitch@comcast.ne
NEVERENOUGHWDW
swtnikki
MM27
Razor Roman
Harley-Mouse
Disneybabe84
Mom2AAA's
ruadisneyfan2
Mom2AAA's
JoanieS
PirateSusan
Lou256
beachgrl001
T. Bear 
Ms.Tom-Morrow25
TaraZ
Nicoleclaw
eliza61
hrsmom
JCLNJ
mericletwins
JKYlovesRuss
luvdisney00
mjbradeis
Brit17
ehrn
jndmommy
Luigi's Girl
KidGoofy
angeleyednj
Kelly5908
karenos
DISNeyCHARD
captaindavidh
amanDVHx9
ph3isme
iluvdizknee
PyxiiDustt
KeepMovingFoward
1mom23
JerseyMamaBear
KingdomHearts
2princesscuties
myDOGPLuto
lizardqueen
megan926
BillyFeat
karenos
Lovely*Marie
3mickeys&me
dancemomNJ
TeresaG
kbtennant
NJPluto
uimmalru80
LuvnWDW


----------



## 3mickeys&me

WOW Thats alot of Jersey Peps


----------



## Pointdisney

Hello from Ocean County...Point Pleasant to be precise!   Woo Hoo for exit 98!  Only people from NJ understand...LOL!


----------



## Unregistered

I'm exit 117!


----------



## jkedrie

Have been DVC members since 2004 SSR


----------



## byoung

jkedrie welcome to the DIS!!!


----------



## zippy doo dah

jkedrie said:


> Have been DVC members since 2004 SSR



My aunt lives in Livingston....Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## floridaplease

We're in NJ...HI!


----------



## byoung

Hi count up to 144 now from NJ.


----------



## artesian

Exit 137 here


----------



## amanDUHx9

3mickeys&me said:


> Hello from Mt Laurel NJ (Burlington County)



i lived in mt laurel for a long time!!  but we've been in medford for a little over a year now


----------



## winniethepoohsmom

Hello from Vernon (Sussex County)


----------



## cinnderly

I do not live in NJ, but I am right next to it...in the _far_ superior state of NY. LOL, just kidding! I figured I'd post though because I work in Ramsey, NJ & have family in River Vale. 

Cheers!


----------



## byoung

cinnderly said:


> I do not live in NJ, but I am right next to it...in the _far_ superior state of NY. LOL, just kidding! I figured I'd post though because I work in Ramsey, NJ & have family in River Vale.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for posting, can not add you to our count though. Up to 146 now.


----------



## njcamper95

I'm also from NJ central area next disney trip is the Fort in Oct


----------



## 3mickeys&me

cinnderly said:


> I do not live in NJ, but I am right next to it...in the _far_ superior state of NY. LOL, just kidding! I figured I'd post though because I work in Ramsey, NJ & have family in River Vale.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  Hey Neighbor


----------



## 3mickeys&me

amanDUHx9 said:


> i lived in mt laurel for a long time!!  but we've been in medford for a little over a year now


 
     Hi Neighbor!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

cinnderly said:


> I do not live in NJ, but I am right next to it...in the _far_ superior state of NY. LOL, just kidding! I figured I'd post though because I work in Ramsey, NJ & have family in River Vale.
> 
> Cheers!



River Vale is the next town to me ...so HI!


----------



## Jersey Girl

I'm from NJ!!  I live in Western Monmouth County, not even ten minutes from Six Flags Great Adventure.  Our next trip to Disney is in December.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

cinnderly said:


> I do not live in NJ, but I am right next to it...in the _far_ superior state of NY. LOL, just kidding! I figured I'd post though because I work in Ramsey, NJ & have family in River Vale.
> 
> Cheers!



Have you tried Reuben's on River Vale Rd.? Delicious!!!


----------



## redc

Live in Denville, originally from West Orange.
Goin' WDW aug 11 - 18.   105 days away.


----------



## byoung

Now up to 149 of us from NJ.


----------



## Desiree430

Hello from East Windsor!

Going to WDW next week!

First trip with our kids 2 & 4

My 6th trip!


----------



## JustinsMommy07

Hi,

Northern Ocean County here!  It is me, DH & DS (8 months).  We will be in the World next week...May 18th....can't wait!!!


----------



## sunnyjb

Hi~
Going to POR 9/17 - 9/24

We grew up in Wall and are now in Neptune

Sunny
SAHM to four beautiful boys (8, 6, 4 1/2 and 5 months)


----------



## su_A_ve

Hi.  Go during teacher's convention week.  Half of NJ is down there !

Central NJ here...  DW wants to blow the stimulus check.  But wants to do a spur of the moment thing in July... I'd rather go in Nov/Dec...


----------



## MeliMouse

Hi all! Grew up in Edison, now living in Griggstown (Franklin Township). 

Heading back to Disney in early December to experience Christmas at the World; I can't wait! 

Melissa ºoº


----------



## 7165red

Hi, I lived in Bergen County now I'm up here in Central NY. Cape May is my second home.


----------



## RobbNJ

Hi from Morris County!


----------



## byoung

Up to 155 now.


----------



## Mmouse1026

Pointdisney said:


> Hello from Ocean County...Point Pleasant to be precise!   Woo Hoo for exit 98!  Only people from NJ understand...LOL!



Another exit 98 here! I'm right around the corner in Brick


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Mmouse1026 said:


> Another exit 98 here! I'm right around the corner in Brick



Hey, I used to live in Brick...born and raised there for 40 years before i moved a little further south.  Bless you for still being there-it got too "city" for us with all the building and traffic.  Still nice and close to the beaches and boardwalk though.


----------



## JDSNY10

I was looking all over for this thread... I dont want to hijack it but if you could, please take a look at this thread and help me!!!  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1851806


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Any NJ/Bergen County folks that need a walk partner? I need to exercise with my NutriSystem diet......


----------



## Roxy217

Hi Everyone! We are originally from Jersey City but moved to Bergen County about 10 years ago. I've noticed alot of folks from south & central Jersey. Where are the northerners?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Roxy217 said:


> Hi Everyone! We are originally from Jersey City but moved to Bergen County about 10 years ago. I've noticed alot of folks from south & central Jersey. *Where are the northerners?:*confused3


Seaside Heights!!  
just kidding


----------



## Mos20

Hi. Ridgewood here!   Haven't been on here in a while. It's nice to see a Jersey thread.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Mos20 said:


> Hi. Ridgewood here!   Haven't been on here in a while. It's nice to see a Jersey thread.



Hi Neighbor


----------



## Mos20

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Hi Neighbor



Hey. Some thunder huh? My poor dog is terrified.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Mos20 said:


> Hey. Some thunder huh? My poor dog is terrified.



I know!!! My dog is shaking on my lap like crazy, makes me feel terrible.


----------



## lurkernj

Central NJ here  My dog isn't enjoying the weather either (neither am I for that matter!) Please no power outage


----------



## DEBBYIAC

Hi from Kearny here hudson county.


----------



## Mos20

So, are there any NJ men in here? Single 30-35 ?  Do they exist?


----------



## tjeman

Thundering Morris County checking in!


----------



## FrolloFanatic

Hello Jersians!  I'm from Hewitt NJ.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Mos20 said:


> So, are there any NJ men in here? Single 30-35 ?  Do they exist?



One of my BF is a male, single never married, successful & looking for a "Jersey Girl". He is a great catch!

BTW he is 39....don't know if that is to old for you.


----------



## Mos20

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> One of my BF is a male, single never married, successful & looking for a "Jersey Girl". He is a great catch!
> 
> BTW he is 39....don't know if that is to old for you.



I can't really be too picky at this point. That's not too old.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Mos20 said:


> I can't really be too picky at this point. That's not too old.



He lives in Ramsey.....PM me and we can chat some more about him.


----------



## yaksack

Roxy217 said:


> Hi Everyone! We are originally from Jersey City but moved to Bergen County about 10 years ago. I've noticed alot of folks from south & central Jersey. Where are the northerners?



I grew up in Secaucus and went to St Peter's College.  Now I live in Sussex County.


----------



## FrolloFanatic

I'm 18.


----------



## byoung

Hi all, we are up to 162 now. Never though we would still be growing this long.


----------



## DarlingDumbo

Hey! From Carteret, NJ (Middlesex County)


----------



## fortheboys

Hi all -1st post after LOTS of lurking!  Greetings from Mullica Hill in Gloucester Co!


----------



## JoanieS

> Hi all -1st post after LOTS of lurking! Greetings from Mullica Hill in Gloucester Co!



Hello from your neighbor in Gibbstown


----------



## Mahnahmahnah

Gotta go now......there may be new info on the Pop Legendary Years........


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Joining very late... but I'm from Monmouth Count here - Ocean Township to be exact.  Can't wait to bring my girls to Disney!!!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Joining very late... but I'm from Monmouth Count here - Ocean Township to be exact.  Can't wait to bring my girls to Disney!!!



Small world...I work for a doctor on Sunset Ave in Ocean.


----------



## byoung

165 of use now, any more?


----------



## Roxy217

yaksack said:


> I grew up in Secaucus and went to St Peter's College.  Now I live in Sussex County.



I'm a St. Peter's grad also! Do you ever visit the old neighborhood? Many changes? Secaucus has grown alot. I used to wor at Mill Creek Mall!!!


----------



## disneygrandmom2007

Hello from Berlin, NJ (Camden County). We are DVC owners at VWL. Our next trip to WDW is planned for May 22 - May 31, 2009. We will be taking our DGS (who will be 2 then) for his 2nd trip to WDW. Another Disneymaniac is born! Go Phillies!


----------



## karmalicousss

Welcome to the boards!!!


You will fond all of your answers here at the boards!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

disneygrandmom2007 said:


> Hello from Berlin, NJ (Camden County). We are DVC owners at VWL. Our next trip to WDW is planned for May 22 - May 31, 2009. We will be taking our DGS (who will be 2 then) for his 2nd trip to WDW. Another Disneymanic is born! Go Phillies!



How Fun!!!!! What a great age for his 1st trip!


----------



## yaksack

Roxy217 said:


> I'm a St. Peter's grad also! Do you ever visit the old neighborhood? Many changes? Secaucus has grown alot. I used to wor at Mill Creek Mall!!!



I used to work in the mall too.  When did you graduate from St. Peter's?  I am class of 1990.

What town are you from?


----------



## Roxy217

yaksack said:


> I used to work in the mall too.  When did you graduate from St. Peter's?  I am class of 1990.
> 
> What town are you from?




Now I live in Dumont - 20 min. from NY border! Took me a bit longer to graduate - class of 1992


----------



## breezy1077




----------



## byoung

167 of us now!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

byoung said:


> 167 of us now!



Hi!!!! The more the merrier


----------



## dusty6090

Hi! I live really close to NJ in the Allentown, PA area. A bunch of my friends and my boyfriend live in Phillipsburg, NJ!


----------



## Denise Thies

Hello from Sicklerville, NJ!


----------



## sticker231

I know there a whole bunch of Jersey folks on here.  Join in and say hello.


----------



## Donna3271

Hi Fellow New Jerseyians (I hope this is correct),

Greetings from North Jersey (The Rio Vista Section of Mahwah) in the beautiful Ramapo Mountains. JERSEY'S THE BEST!!! We will be on the Land and Sea Cruise for Jersey Week this November. We hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Donna3271

Mos20 said:


> So, are there any NJ men in here? Single 30-35 ?  Do they exist?



OMG! I live in Rio Vista, Mahwah, but am from Paramus. My brother is in your age group. You probably know him LOL!!!!


----------



## jasliv

hi, i am from Cranford


----------



## jasliv

i am from Cranford!


----------



## GrumpyMom25

Another Jersey Girl ... I'm from the Princeton area.


----------



## 3mickeys&me

Welcome


----------



## Just Beachy

Welcome!  I'm from northern Ocean County.


----------



## njcamper95

Hi all i'm from right in the center of the state i'm in morganville ,monmouth county near middlesex border welcome to the boards


----------



## JVL1018

Hi!  Another Northern NJ girl here.
Born and raised in New Milford, but live in Bergenfield(DH's hometown) now.
DVC members at BWV and HHI.


----------



## MVPJEFF106

Just checking in from Wall Township!


----------



## Tink3Bell

Hello from Winslow Township NJ.


----------



## postalcop

jasliv said:


> i am from Cranford!



hey, im not to far from you---- Long Hill


----------



## artesian

jasliv said:


> hi, i am from Cranford



I'm in Cranford also


----------



## idieh

Hi, we are from Highlands in Monmouth Cty


----------



## hkeller27

We're up in Washington (warren cty).  Just another one of many, many, many NJ Disney fans!


----------



## sticker231

artesian said:


> I'm in Cranford also



I grew up in Garwood. Hello former neighbors.


----------



## Disneydreamer5

Hi all, Monmouth County Checking in here.
So happy to see so many Disers are from Jersey.
Disney should make Jersey week offical and give us a group rate! 
A girl can dream.


----------



## parrotheadlois

hkeller27 said:


> We're up in Washington (warren cty).  Just another one of many, many, many NJ Disney fans!



We're in White Township - virtually next door neighbors (our mailing address is Belvidere, which is where we usually say we're from).


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Disneydreamer5 said:


> Hi all, Monmouth County Checking in here.
> So happy to see so many Disers are from Jersey.
> Disney should make Jersey week offical and give us a group rate!
> A girl can dream.



I second that!


----------



## coodillu

Welcome aboard


----------



## snowdrift7

Saying hi from Elberon to all my fellow DIS-ers from Monmouth County


----------



## donac

snowdrift7 said:


> Saying hi from Elberon to all my fellow DIS-ers from Monmouth County



I'm from West Long Branch 

Small World


----------



## disneydreamer2007

Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????

Deptford NJ calling


----------



## beastlyben21

aloha from ramsey, nj!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Hello from Central Jersey - Hunterdon County!


----------



## debbido71

disneydreamer2007 said:


> Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????
> 
> Deptford NJ calling



I'm from Pitman, NJ! We are leaving for POP in 32 days for Free Dining! Can't wait!


----------



## JoanieS

debbido71 said:


> I'm from Pitman, NJ! We are leaving for POP in 32 days for Free Dining! Can't wait!



I checked in once, but I'll do it again  
Gibbstown here!


----------



## lizardqueen

I think I've checked in here before too, but not really sure.  I'm from Vineland, but moving to Florida at the end of the summer and can't wait!!!!! I'll always be a Jersey girl at heart though.


----------



## JoanieS

lizardqueen said:


> I think I've checked in here before too, but not really sure.  I'm from Vineland, but moving to Florida at the end of the summer and can't wait!!!!! I'll always be a Jersey girl at heart though.



And just like my window cling says...."Jersey Girls Don't Pump Gas"!


----------



## Bumpy Grumpy

Hi,

I'm from Morganville (Marlboro) - Central NJ. 

Who will be at WDW for New Jersey week?

Arlene


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

disneydreamer2007 said:


> Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????
> 
> Deptford NJ calling



Still here in Cherry Hill!!!


----------



## sardanem

Hi all. We are from East Brunswick, in Middlesex County. We will be heading down to the world for free dining and staying at Pop Century. Can't wait.

Lisa


----------



## minnie143

Hey, Im a Jersey Girl too!!!  Cape May Court House

We are booked on the Wonder August 17, 2008.  There are 2 other families from our area also going..  Cant wait!!!


----------



## Vickis3js

JoanieS said:


> And just like my window cling says...."Jersey Girls Don't Pump Gas"!



I so need to find one of those. When there was talk of going self serve i think I had a panic attack at the thought. LOL 

BTW I am in south jersey cape may county.


----------



## wdwscout

disneydreamer2007 said:


> Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????



Medford here!


----------



## byoung

Up to 187 now, hope there are a lot more to join in.


----------



## akastitch@comcast.ne

lizardqueen said:


> I think I've checked in here before too, but not really sure.  I'm from Vineland, but moving to Florida at the end of the summer and can't wait!!!!! I'll always be a Jersey girl at heart though.


 I'm from Clifton and moved to South Florida w/advice for you...unless you're moving north of Lake Okeechobee....DON'T DO IT!! STAY IN JERSEY!! South FL is a horrible place to raise kids! I working on bringing them back to Jersey!


----------



## dalstitch45

disneydreamer2007 said:


> Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????
> 
> Deptford NJ calling



I'm from South Jersey.  I live where it is referred to as South of 40.


----------



## Ariel'07

disneydreamer2007 said:


> Come on South Jersey Disers where are you????
> 
> Deptford NJ calling



I'm about 15mins from you! Cherry Hill, NJ here


----------



## mrsturtle

saying hi from freehold 

melting through the summer!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Welcome


----------



## pjm-guy

New to the board, from Riverton NJ............


----------



## Tink3Bell

Wow NJ has a large following including me!


----------



## addicted2dizney

How have I missed this thread before?????

Hello from Warren Township, Somerset County!


----------



## Maria395712

Hi deptford nj here been member since 1996
maria


----------



## Maria395712

disneydreamer2007
I live in deptford also. been a member since 1996
maria


----------



## Maria395712

wow
 pitman,berlin,cherry hill,sicklerville, winslow twp all so close
maria


----------



## PrincessToozie

Another Deptford girl here...just found out about the message boards and planning for my upcoming Disney Trip!!


----------



## NJWaltfan

I live in Carneys Point (exit 1) and spend the summer at the shore - Cape May County.


----------



## Maria395712

princesstoozie
if you have any disney questions drop me an email
maria
ngroganb@comcast.net


----------



## byoung

Now 196 of us, soon to hit the 200 count. Let's do  it!


----------



## lourodrigis

Hello....Williamstown (Monroe Twp) checking in.  I'm about 1 mile from the Scotland Run Golf Course.

Lou


----------



## Henna's_Mom

Hello from Stanhope (Sussex County) not far from Wild West City.


----------



## WDWDecember

Hello from Middlesex county!!


----------



## dancemomnj

Henna's_Mom said:


> Hello from Stanhope (Sussex County) not far from Wild West City.



I live in Stanhope too


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

dancemomnj said:


> I live in Stanhope too



I go to an herb farm by you. Well Swept, I think is the name of it.


----------



## seagaylego

Hi,

Another South Jerseyite here -- West Deptford.  Visiting the Mouse's house with family from Williamstown and Elk Twp during "Jersey week"....when else??!! 

Seagaylego


----------



## dancemomnj

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> I go to an herb farm by you. Well Swept, I think is the name of it.



 Not sure where that is


----------



## dustyraye

Hi all!  Grew up in Westwood, currently living in Maplewood.


----------



## Threeh

Howdy!!
I used to work in Hamilton Twp (mercer county) and lived right across the river from Nj (in PA).  But last year my family and I moved near lake Erie.  But heck, I was a Jersey Girl most my life!!!


----------



## Henna's_Mom

dancemomnj said:


> Not sure where that is



I think it is in Port Murray.


----------



## 3mickeys&me

lourodrigis said:


> Hello....Williamstown (Monroe Twp) checking in. I'm about 1 mile from the Scotland Run Golf Course.
> 
> Lou


 

We have friends that live near that golf course. Welcome


----------



## ColleenG

Pointdisney said:


> Hello from Ocean County...Point Pleasant to be precise!   Woo Hoo for exit 98!  Only people from NJ understand...LOL!



Hi there! I'm in Point too.  Beach or Boro?  I'm in the Boro.  

Our other home is SSR!


----------



## zippy doo dah

ColleenG said:


> Hi there! I'm in Point too.  Beach or Boro?  I'm in the Boro.
> 
> Our other home is SSR!




Hello to my fellow Jersey Shore DISers!!!  I'm here in Toms River now, but grew up in Normandy Beach.  I miss being right there smack in the middle of the bay and the ocean, but boy it sure was lonely once Labor Day hit!


----------



## shopn24seven

HEY...
I am from Atco, LOL, Closer to AC then the other Jersey Shore sites.
W*E*L*C*O*M*E


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

zippy doo dah said:


> Hello to my fellow Jersey Shore DISers!!!  I'm here in Toms River now, but grew up in Normandy Beach.  I miss being right there smack in the middle of the bay and the ocean, but boy it sure was lonely once Labor Day hit!



That is one of the reasons I always envied people at the "shore". Crazy for a few months & then pure peace & quiet.


----------



## NJGuy3

Greetings from Little Ferry, NJ  All this time being on the Disboards (mostly in the Singles section! lol) and I never posted on this thread.


----------



## GF Girl

I am from Warren, Somerset County.  I spend my weekends at Point Pleasant Beach 

Hope everyone is having a great summer


----------



## zippy doo dah

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> That is one of the reasons I always envied people at the "shore". Crazy for a few months & then pure peace & quiet.



It was a fair trade off - 9 months out of the year the beach was all mine (basically b/c the amount of year rounders could be counted on 2 hands  ) and the other 3 months I had to share


----------



## cookesquad5

Hi from Elk township gloucester county nj!!  We will be there on August 26 to Sept 2nd.  We will be down with my mom and sister who are from Sewell!!  I saw a couple washington township/ sewell people on here!!  Can't wait!  Nothing like waiting until the day before school starts to come home!!

Me Hubby Mom-Mom Sis DD16 DS12 DS5


----------



## disneydreamer2007

cookesquad5 said:


> Hi from Elk township gloucester county nj!!  We will be there on August 26 to Sept 2nd.  We will be down with my mom and sister who are from Sewell!!  I saw a couple washington township/ sewell people on here!!  Can't wait!  Nothing like waiting until the day before school starts to come home!!:



WOW!!!  I grew up in the real Sewell not Twp. and my parents still live there.  I hardly ever see Sewell anywhere.  Its great to see on a Disney site!  Enjoy your vacation, I'm sure your kids will have a lot to say when they go back to school.


----------



## lkaanda

Hello from another Monmouth County DISer!


----------



## Henna's_Mom

GF Girl said:


> I am from Warren, Somerset County.  I spend my weekends at Point Pleasant Beach
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great summer



I played hooky from work today and spent the day at Point Pleasant Beach, will have to play catch at work but it was so worth it.


----------



## addicted2dizney

GF Girl said:


> I am from Warren, Somerset County.  I spend my weekends at Point Pleasant Beach
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great summer



Hi! Me too!  You are the first person other than me on here from Warren!


----------



## kckmom

Hello from Hightstown, Mercer County


----------



## rogerlovespat

mrsturtle said:


> saying hi from freehold
> 
> melting through the summer!!



Heyy, I'm from Freehold all my life.  Going to WDW with family of 12 in 38 days.  Surprise anniversary present for my DH of 40 yrs.


----------



## kimgof

Marlton here!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Joey here in Weehawken, NJ (Hudson County)
Newbie! I have to learn ALL of the abbreviations on here.


----------



## JoanieS

JoeyAnyc said:


> Joey here in Weehawken, NJ (Hudson County)
> Newbie! I have to learn ALL of the abbreviations on here.



Hi Joey!  We drive to Weehawken to take the ferry into NYC!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

JoanieS said:


> Hi Joey!  We drive to Weehawken to take the ferry into NYC!



Hi there   
Down by the Sheraton? Or at Liberty?


----------



## NJGuy3

JoeyAnyc said:


> Joey here in Weehawken, NJ (Hudson County)
> Newbie! I have to learn ALL of the abbreviations on here.



I used to live in Hoboken. 
Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Just Beachy

JoeyAnyc said:


> Joey here in Weehawken, NJ (Hudson County)
> Newbie! I have to learn ALL of the abbreviations on here.



Welcome to the boards!        I'm from northern Ocean County!


----------



## Enchanted_Mama

can't remember if I've posted on this thread before, but just in case..

hello from down the shore in Monmouth County (exit 102).


----------



## JoeyAnyc

NJGuy3 said:


> I used to live in Hoboken.
> Welcome to the boards!



Thanks buddy


----------



## dawgfan

Hello and welcome to the DIS.


----------



## ColleenG

Just Beachy said:


> Welcome to the boards!        I'm from northern Ocean County!



Hi I'm in northern Ocean Co. too.  I'm in Point.


----------



## KingdomHearts

Hello agian everyone. I havent been on this thread or the boards for a while I just had my first baby on July 24th. But I wanted to say hello again from the LBI area!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

KingdomHearts said:


> Hello agian everyone. I havent been on this thread or the boards for a while I just had my first baby on July 24th. But I wanted to say hello again from the LBI area!



Congratulations from the Loveladies section of LBI!


----------



## ColleenG

KingdomHearts said:


> Hello agian everyone. I havent been on this thread or the boards for a while I just had my first baby on July 24th. But I wanted to say hello again from the LBI area!



Congratulations on you new little one from Point Pleasant!  Yeah another beach baby!


----------



## harrisba2

Hi from East Greenwich NJ (Gloucester County)


----------



## byoung

seagaylego said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another South Jerseyite here -- West Deptford.  Visiting the Mouse's house with family from Williamstown and Elk Twp during "Jersey week"....when else??!!
> 
> Seagaylego



You are our 200 member!


----------



## byoung

KingdomHearts said:


> Hello agian everyone. I havent been on this thread or the boards for a while I just had my first baby on July 24th. But I wanted to say hello again from the LBI area!



Congrats, hope the baby's doing great!  We are now up to 212 members!


----------



## jmsdvc

Hi DVC members, we are from Freehold,NJ,Monmouth County and have been DVC members since 1995 OKW and SSR.    
Janet and Chuck


----------

